# Red drip tip



## LandyMan (9/1/15)

Hi all,

I am looking for a red drip tip, or 2, to compliment Jane. With an incoming black Odin I just must have one.
Looking for something similar to the one in the pic, or anything else in red you guys might have.


----------

